# She's a keeper!



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Be still my beating heart.......Willow makes her debut!

Dolly kidded in the wee hours of the morning on the 30th of July. My great niece (and kindred spirit) was visiting from out of province and named Willow before she was born. The name just stuck.

Willow is the tiniest kid I have ever seen, but she is healthy and lovable and quite gregarious.









Dolly & Willow









Haley & Willow - (the alfalfa in her hand was a bribe for Dolly)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! What a beautiful baby....just like her mama! Your niece is adorable!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Liz. My niece is as crazy about the goats as I am. She was here for 4 days and didn't miss a choring or barn check. Gotta love the hay in her hair!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Wonderful pictures!

Jan


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

So precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Adorable I love babies


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's so sweet! and your great niece too! Congratulations on another beautiful baby girl! :leap: So you're keeping her? How are the other 2 babies doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...to cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! love the color


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooooooo cute! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on Willow!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments. I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep her, Carolyn. It was great to get all girls this year. The other two are doing great. They are making Bailey pretty jealous. Bailey has been clinging to me when I do my night rounds and chases the girls away when he wants my attention. I'll take some updated pictures of the girls tomorrow and post them. I called the Brown one Bella and the black one Dixie.


----------

